# Castrol edge spt 5w40



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Castrol has upgraded there 5w40 weight with Castrol Edge SPT 5w40 which is now BMW LL-01 approved and has 501.01 for another new approval list for the new Audi R8 

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/Edge_BLACK_PDS_Sept_2011.pdf


----------



## p_rt (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the oil I recently got the dealer to put in my Golf.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

They are all nice specs, but they fall well below the 504/507 performance threshold. Unfortunately, these low-saps oils don't work well w/our US quality fuels. 

http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html 

I don't see any thing special here.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*us quality fool*



Apexxx said:


> They are all nice specs, but they fall well below the 504/507 performance threshold. Unfortunately, these low-saps oils don't work well w/our US quality fuels.
> 
> http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html
> 
> I don't see any thing special here.


 nothing special audisquirt:laugh:


----------



## p_rt (Apr 10, 2012)

What oil do you guys run then?


----------



## mya2gti (Apr 16, 2005)

Apexxx said:


> They are all nice specs, but they fall well below the 504/507 performance threshold. Unfortunately, these low-saps oils don't work well w/our US quality fuels.
> 
> http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html
> 
> I don't see any thing special here.


This is correct.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

p_rt said:


> What oil do you guys run then?
















































German Syntec is unique chemistry, and one of a handful of thicker 30 weights that make the A3 spec, instead of the typical thinner USA 30 weights that make A5 spec. Same "quality" just thinner, which is a good thing!



















Mobil 1 0w-40 is about the same as Syntec 0w-30 in the cold. 

I'm using some old M1 0w-30 SL.

The new 504 spec oils are all 5w-30, fwiw.











http://pqia.com

http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking over BMW LL-01 and LL-98, there is a substantial jump in performance.

However, when you overlap MB 229.3, which the OLD Syntec 5w-40 already carried, plus VW 502, you see the addition of BMW LL-01 adds nothing more than a paper stamp.





















GM LL-025-A is a helava spec. 

As you can see, there isn't effectively a difference in the specs, when one oil meets them all.


----------

